# Switch to Pinarello



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

Rode Trek Madones for 10 years. Saw a 2015 Marvel in my size - on discount. OH what a difference. I truly am in love with this bike. Even with higher gearing, my climbing improved as well as overall performance. Live and learn.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

I couldn't agree more. I picked up a 2014 Marvel (frame only) from my LBS and just transferred my parts from my 2007 Scott Addict. The ride is night and day. Very compliant and comfortable.


----------

